# Changement processeur Imac



## Gabi (15 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

Est-il possible de changer le processeur d'un Imac Intel ?

Je sais que le proc' n'est pas soudé, mais j'ai lu qu'un mini dispositif de refroidissement liquide rendait l'accès difficile (source SVM Mac).
De plus, je n'ai pas trouvé de témoignage de personne l'ayant fait.

Ca ne m'intéresse pas pour le moment : mais dans 6 mois - 1 an, si je peux remplacer mon Core Duo 1,83 par un Core 2 Duo 2,4 en 64 bits pour Leopard pour pas trop cher, ça me dirait bien.

Si vous trouvez un lien parlant de ça : merci d'avance.


----------



## La mouette (15 Août 2006)

Oui c'est possible

voir ici


----------



## Eul Mulot (15 Août 2006)

Par contre pour passer d'un 32 bits à un 64, faut pas changer la carte mere ? Le 64 bits à bien deux fois plus de pin que le 32 non ?


----------



## iota (15 Août 2006)

Salut.



			
				Eul Mulot a dit:
			
		

> Par contre pour passer d'un 32 bits &#224; un 64, faut pas changer la carte mere ?


Non, mais il faut que le BIOS (et dans notre cas l'EFI) supporte les nouveaux processeurs (et je ne sais pas si c'est le cas de l'iMac). Dans tous les cas, il semble que le Mac mini accepte le Merom, on peut donc supposer que c'est pareil pour l'iMac.



			
				Eul Mulot a dit:
			
		

> Le 64 bits &#224; bien deux fois plus de pin que le 32 non ?


Non plus 

@+
iota


----------



## Eul Mulot (15 Août 2006)

Merci Iota, je pensais que le 64 bits avaient 2 fois plus de pin que le 32, merci de m'éclairer !


----------



## Gabi (15 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est possible
> 
> voir ici


 
Yep, j'avais d&#233;j&#224; lu ce lien, mais ce n'est qu'un article qui parle d'un autre article, qui plus est en japonais : rien de tr&#233;s concret.
J'aimerai savoir si c'est possible "par le commun des mortels" en fait, et conna&#238;tre les &#233;tapes pas &#224; pas.

Core Duo et Core 2 Duo ont le m&#234;me socket (sauf les Core 2 Duo Extreme).


----------



## La mouette (15 Août 2006)

Vu la difficulté pour ouvrir les nouveau iMac, je ne sais pas si tu vas pouvoir le faire, aisément ... toi seul connaît tes talents de bricoleur..

C'est tout à fait faisable en théorie, facilement ? ...that's the question ...


----------



## Gabi (15 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Vu la difficult&#233; pour ouvrir les nouveau iMac, je ne sais pas si tu vas pouvoir le faire, ais&#233;ment ... toi seul conna&#238;t tes talents de bricoleur..
> 
> C'est tout &#224; fait faisable en th&#233;orie, facilement ? ...that's the question ...


 
J'ai d&#233;j&#224; demont&#233;/remont&#233; un Imac G5, et plusieurs PC "classiques", rien d'exceptionnel. Rh&#244;... J'ai envie de tenter  Vu que la machine est sortie depuis 7-8 mois et vu le peu de t&#233;moignages, j'imagine que &#231;a doit &#234;tre tr&#233;s dur.
(au fait : on trouve facilement des Conroe, mais o&#249; trouver des Merom ?)


----------



## Eul Mulot (15 Août 2006)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà demonté/remonté un Imac G5, et plusieurs PC "classiques", rien d'exceptionnel. Rhô... J'ai envie de tenter  Vu que la machine est sortie depuis 7-8 mois et vu le peu de témoignages, j'imagine que ça doit être trés dur.
> (au fait : on trouve facilement des Conroe, mais où trouver des Merom ?)


Ou que les gens ne sont pas assez fou pour bricoler dans un imac tout joli qui tourne comme une horloge ?!


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (15 Août 2006)

bonjour,

Etes-vous s&#251;rs que le format du Core2Duo est le m&#234;me que le CoreDuo ? D'apr&#232;s le site d'Intel, le CoreDuo est en socket 479 tandis que le Core2Duo (tjours d'apr&#232;s Intel et en regardant les photos du MacPro d&#233;soss&#233 est en socket LGA775

CoreDuo : 
http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00036197.html

Core2Duo : 
http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00040063.html

Et quand on regarde les photos du changement de pross du MacMini, on s'aper&#231;oit bien que c'est du socket 479.
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=91459

&#224; moins que si la news (cf. lien) dit vrai, le Core2Duo sortirai en deux formats :
http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/intel-merom-socket-17975/
http://www.matbe.com/actualites/13712/intel-merom/

Mental Maelstrom


----------



## Gabi (15 Août 2006)

Mental Maelstrom a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> 
> Etes-vous sûrs que le format du Core2Duo est le même que le CoreDuo ? D'après le site d'Intel, le CoreDuo est en socket 479 tandis que le Core2Duo (tjours d'après Intel et en regardant les photos du MacPro désossé) est en socket LGA775


 
Il y a deux versions du Core 2 Duo : la gamme Conroe, destinée aux ordinateurs de bureau, qui utilise un socket 775 et la gamme Merom, destinée aux ordinateurs portables (plus basse consommation) avec un socket 479.
La gamme Apple uitlise pour le moment uniquement des Merom qui sont plus durs à trouver sur le marché car moins demandés.

_(Ces deux gammes ont une architecture et des caractéristiques d'ailleurs assez différente, mais Intel les présente toutes deux avec exactement la même dénomination "Core 2 Duo".)_


----------



## Gabi (15 Août 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:
			
		

> Ou que les gens ne sont pas assez fou pour bricoler dans un imac tout joli qui tourne comme une horloge ?!


 
   

Passez devant, je vous suis


----------



## iota (15 Août 2006)

Mental Maelstrom a dit:
			
		

> Etes-vous sûrs que le format du Core2Duo est le même que le CoreDuo ? D'après le site d'Intel, le CoreDuo est en socket 479 tandis que le Core2Duo (tjours d'après Intel et en regardant les photos du MacPro désossé) est en socket LGA775


Le Conroe est en socket LGA755, le Merom (version mobile du Conroe) est en socket 479.

Voir par exemple Presence PC.

@+
iota


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (15 Août 2006)

Ok, merci pour les précisions, j'y vois plus clair maintenant.

Par contre, le prix et la dispo du Merom, ça va être autre chose.

Mental Maelstrom


----------



## kertruc (9 Juin 2009)

Bonjour

Je voudrais changer le processeur de mon iMac Core Duo 1,8 Ghz de 2006.

Je crois avoir vu qu'on pouvait mettre un Core 2 Duo, mais je ne trouve pas de documentation sur les modèles de processeurs compatibles avec ma machine, ni de tutoriel pour changer le processeur...

Si quelqu'un a ça, je suis preneur.

Merci.

PS : j'ai lu des trucs : il semblerait que le socket 479 et le socket M soient identiques à un pin près, ce qui les rend incompatibles...


----------



## kertruc (10 Juin 2009)

J'ai trouvé un article très intéressant...

Et un autre sur le processeur (je pense que c'est le bon ?)
(Je n'arrive toujours pas à savoir si c'est un socket 479 ou un Socket M (mPGA478MT) avec certitude.

Ça a l'air très compliqué quand même, enfin, plus que compliqué, ça a l'air risqué.
Parce que j'ai démonter plusieurs iBook, et c'est pas trop risqué, mais là, ça a l'air tendu...

Je sais plus si je me lance du coup...

Personne ici n'a tenté le coup ?


----------



## neofxgenesis (19 Août 2009)

Je relance la dicution car j'ai moi aussi un imac intel dual core (32 bits) et j'aimarai passer en 64 bits pour pouvoir installer snow léopard.

Quelqu'un peu m'aider? Quel processeur choisir compatible et commercialiser?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Août 2009)

neofxgenesis a dit:


> Je relance la dicution car j'ai moi aussi un imac intel dual core (32 bits) et j'aimarai passer en 64 bits pour pouvoir installer snow léopard.
> 
> Quelqu'un peu m'aider? Quel processeur choisir compatible et commercialiser?



Tu pourras installer Snow Leopard sur ton iMac Intel Core Duo (32 bits). Pas besoin du 64 bits.

Et si tu veux vraiment du 64 bits, change de Mac. Ca coûtera peut-être plus cher mais tout sera à niveau (carte mère, carte graphique,...) et tu pourras profiter d'Open CL, ce qui ne sera pas possible avec ton iMac actuel même en changeant de processeur.


----------

